# Old Bottles....



## fulldraw74 (Aug 19, 2006)

Does anyone else on here collect old bottles other than myself?

Hicks Capudine for Headaches


----------



## fulldraw74 (Aug 19, 2006)

Dr. Kilmers Swamp-root Kidney, Liver and bladder remedy


----------



## fulldraw74 (Aug 19, 2006)

Some assorted Clay Jugs.....


----------



## fulldraw74 (Aug 19, 2006)

Coca-cola...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Aug 19, 2006)

Bludwine (before they changed the name to Budwine)


----------



## fulldraw74 (Aug 19, 2006)

Sharp & Dohme, Chamberlains Colic, Cholera and diarrhea remedy, Dr. W M Pitts, The Orr Drug Company (athens, Ga), WildRoot Company...


----------



## Hardy (Aug 19, 2006)

I've got a few.....

I love those old bottles. They're sure a neat part of history

I about went broke buying old bottles on eBay  

Nice collection you have there


----------



## fulldraw74 (Aug 19, 2006)

Hardy said:
			
		

> I've got a few.....
> 
> I love those old bottles. They're sure a neat part of history
> 
> ...




Thanks....Ive probably got in excess of 1000 bottles. All of them are boxed up and put in the attic with the exception of a few. I only have 1 that i purchased the rest were hand dug and found in Athens.


----------



## LJay (Aug 19, 2006)

I've got a bunch of them too Fulldraw. I'll post some pics later.


----------



## Hardy (Aug 19, 2006)

I've got a friend that has a huge collection of bottles that he dug. I think he know every old dump site in the county. He found a lot of neat bottles on private property just by talking to the owners of old farms and house places and asking permission to look. He can walk a property and in a matter of minutes find the spot they used as a trash pile.

He has some neat local bottles that could never be found on the internet.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Aug 19, 2006)

Hardy said:
			
		

> I've got a friend that has a huge collection of bottles that he dug. I think he know every old dump site in the county. He found a lot of neat bottles on private property just by talking to the owners of old farms and house places and asking permission to look. He can walk a property and in a matter of minutes find the spot they used as a trash pile.
> 
> He has some neat local bottles that could never be found on the internet.




I have alot of Pharmacy bottles from athens and atlanta. I have some stuff that i found around old home places and such but 90% of my collection came from the "old" athens landfill. The area was dug out and removed about 4 years ago due to soil contamination. I found another area in Athens that dated from the mid 1800's to the late 1800's. It also got removed a few years back. Found some interesting stuff there.....Kinda miss those places......


----------



## CAL (Aug 19, 2006)

I too enjoy old bottles as well.Too much heart damage now to dig but I still enjoy them.Thanks for posting the pictures,you have some really good finds.Enjoyed!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 19, 2006)

Nice collection you have there Fulldraw!


----------



## Burl E. (Aug 20, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:
			
		

> Bludwine (before they changed the name to Budwine)




Do they still make Budwine? I can remember drinking it when I was a kid.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2006)

Neat collection, Fulldraw. I enjoyed seeing your photos.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Aug 20, 2006)

Burl E. said:
			
		

> Do they still make Budwine? I can remember drinking it when I was a kid.



They quit making it. I believe it was in the late 80's when they stopped.


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Aug 20, 2006)

neat collection


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Aug 21, 2006)

*I got a few*

I used to dig up old dumps on farms in the midwest when I was a teenager.  I gave a bunch of my collection away.  But I still have about four boxes of bottles left in the attic.

It was good clean fun, and it kept me off the streets some.

My wife has taken a few out and put them on the selves for all to see.


----------



## willbuck (Aug 21, 2006)

I collect old soda pop bottles - pretty much from the 40's and up.  I probably have close to 70 bottles that I have found in old family dumps in Madison and Franklin Counties.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Aug 22, 2006)

and a few more......upjohns wafers, valentines meat juice, ink well, bromo-seltzer, elixir of opium, eye water


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Aug 22, 2006)

I was out walking around the farm the other day and found an old trash dump, i got to digging in it and found an old gallon size clorox bottle, it's made out of brown glass.


----------



## Pro40Dually (Mar 22, 2007)

Grand Dad gave me a 30" tall coke bottle dated Dec 25, 1923.  Also have a plain soda bottle with a Hutchinson stopper.


----------



## Dobi (Mar 23, 2007)

Looking for a Polly Milk bottle if you have please call 706 888 9171 will pay well.


----------



## fulldraw74 (May 2, 2007)

Dobi said:


> Looking for a Polly Milk bottle if you have please call 706 888 9171 will pay well.



Not quite sure if i have one.......I know quite a few collectors so i'll ask around.


----------



## TJay (May 3, 2007)

I've got some old glass milk bottles, I don't know what a Polly is though.


----------

